# Macs Hoprocker Pilsner Recipe



## Greg Lawrence (24/12/09)

I was wondering if anyone has a recipe for a clone of *Macs Hoprocker Pilsner*.
I dont know if this has been discussed before. If so maybe someone can point me in the right direction.
I was drinking it in NZ about a year ago and loved it. Then I had a bottle last week and it tasted just as good as I remember.

Gregor


----------



## jonw (24/12/09)

Have a search on the forum and you'll find a couple of threads. The consensus seems to be 95% pilsner, 5% crystal, with NS and cascade hops. I made one like this recently using caramalt in place of crystal with NS hop additions at 60 and 40 minutes, and a Cascade/NS addition at 20 minutes, using WLP800 fermented at 10 degrees.

It's pretty close, especially when it warms a little and the NS flavour comes out a bit more. Having said that, it has a 'sweetness' from the NS hops that Hoprocker doesn't. I think I'll change the hop bill next time, but not sure how.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Swinging Beef (24/12/09)

Its probably the tastiest lager in the southern hemisphere, I reckon.
Go with the recipe above or any simple Pilsner recipe, and dry hop with NS for three days in the secondary.
That is the key to this beer.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/12/09)

Something like this?


20L batch 

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.05 %
Bitterness: 44.8 IBU
Est Color: 8.6 SRM


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Export Pilsner (Joe White) (3.5 SRM) Grain 94.34 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (45.0 SRM) Grain 5.66 % 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (40 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (20 min) Hops 11.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops



Edit - mistake with grains


----------



## Jazzafish (24/12/09)

Gregor said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> Batch Size: 20.00 L
> ...



Ahh, little too much crystal!

Try: 
95% Export Pilsner (5Kg)
5% Crystal (250 to 300g)


----------



## Jazzafish (24/12/09)

See you fixed your error before my post


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/12/09)

Jazzafish said:


> See you fixed your error before my post



Yep, also knocked back the hops a bit

What do you think?


----------



## dicko (24/12/09)

Gregor said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 20L batch
> ...



What yeast???????????


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/12/09)

dicko said:


> What yeast???????????



I havent ever used anything but dried yeast (fermentis range).
Im still getting my head around this whole all grain business. Once I have that sorted, I will start looking at the whole liquid yesast thing.
So to answer your question, probably just S-23 saflager.
Im open to suggestions on yeast. Those smack packs sound fairly straight forward.

So how does the recipe look? 
Do you know Macs Hop-rocker? 
Can you recomend any changes?

Gregor


----------



## sumo (24/12/09)

Hey Gregor

I have been making a HR clone for a while now as follows:

5kg Pilsner Malt (2.8 SRM)
300gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM)
100gm Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) (I only use this as my base malt needs acid treatment)

15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU
15.00 gm NZ Cascade [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.6 IBU
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.7 IBU
25.00 gm NZ Cascade [7.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -

10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50 %] Dry Hop 4 days
10.00 gm NZ Cascade [7.00 %] Dry Hop 4 days

IBU 33 - .66 IBU/SG - 1.050 - 23 litres

Wyeast Pils / or Budvar / W34/70 (I get it from Craftbrewer and use it regularly with this receipe), or US05 at 15 / 16C

I get good feedback on this one from Mac's drinkers (I it is my second go to beer after Emerson's Pilsner.)


----------



## Greg Lawrence (24/12/09)

Sweet as Sumo. 

I would have expected more hops, but if you rekon you're pretty close, I might as well just give your recipe a go.

Gregor


----------



## sumo (24/12/09)

Gregor said:


> Sweet as Sumo.
> 
> I would have expected more hops, but if you rekon you're pretty close, I might as well just give your recipe a go.
> 
> Gregor



You could increase the sauvin additions early on to get a higher bitterness, especially if you plan to drink it cold (4C).

I took my inspiration from their website (and on the side of the 6 packs) from here http://www.macs.co.nz/beers/beer/hoprocker_pilsener/

My recipe is not as bitter, however as I said getting close.... always in search of the perfect pint!


----------



## sumo (24/12/09)

Gregor said:


> Sweet as Sumo.



Are you an ex-Kiwi? Sweet as just seems so Kiwi now days!


----------



## dicko (24/12/09)

Gregor said:


> I havent ever used anything but dried yeast (fermentis range).
> Im still getting my head around this whole all grain business. Once I have that sorted, I will start looking at the whole liquid yesast thing.
> So to answer your question, probably just S-23 saflager.
> Im open to suggestions on yeast. Those smack packs sound fairly straight forward.
> ...



Any of the lager yeasts need some time lagering/maturing to reach their full potential, imo.
The recipe looks good.
Plenty of hops need plenty of malt for balance. The mash temp would be kept to the upper level 68/69 degc.I would imagine.
Anyway the recipe looks good.

Cheers


----------



## Greg Lawrence (25/12/09)

sumo said:


> Are you an ex-Kiwi? Sweet as just seems so Kiwi now days!



Im not an ex-Kiwi, I am still a Kiwi, just been living in Australia for 10 years.
Still say stuff like choice & sweet as bro, still follow the allblacks, still a NZ citizen and prefer to use NZ hops when I can.
Its a Chilly Bin, not an esky. 
My favourite shoes are Jandals, not thongs.
Cant see myself ever returning, except for holidays to see family, but I'll always be a proud Kiwi.
Oh, and the sheep here arent as friendly as the Kiwi sheep.

I think I will give the Hoprocker a try in about a week or so. I already have all the ingredients, just need to get some grain cracked and Im away.

Thanks for all the advise.

Gregor


----------



## Greg Lawrence (25/12/09)

dicko said:


> Any of the lager yeasts need some time lagering/maturing to reach their full potential, imo.
> The recipe looks good.
> Plenty of hops need plenty of malt for balance. The mash temp would be kept to the upper level 68/69 degc.I would imagine.
> Anyway the recipe looks good.
> ...



Hi Dicko

Ive only ever done a few AG brews and have always mashed at 65/66. 
I will have a go at 68/69 for this one. 
Thanks for the valuable tip.

Gregor


----------



## Greg Lawrence (29/12/09)

I am planning to use Chinese Cascade in this recipe.
From what I have read, they are lacking in flavour and aroma, so should I up the late additions of cascade a bit?
Anyone know the aprox AA% of the Chinese Cascade?

Gregor


edit: sp


----------



## jonw (29/12/09)

Gregor said:


> Ive only ever done a few AG brews and have always mashed at 65/66.
> I will have a go at 68/69 for this one.



I'd be tempted to stay with 65/66 for your first crack at this. To my palate, I don't find it particularly full bodied, but then I don't proclaim to be an expert!


----------

